# Sleeping Place



## Mayor'sHaus (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all, 

My quesiton is: How do I get my 15 month old to sleep where I would like him to sleep. He's been used to sleeping in his kennel since I had him as a very young pup. Ideally I would like him to sleep on the floor of my bedroom or even outside of my bedroom. He sleeps very well in his crate and doesn't make a sound all night and obviously relates crate to sleep, so I don't know how difficult this could be.

Thanks


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there a reason you don't want to let him keep sleeping in his crate?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Close the door to your room?
Alternatively keep getting up when he does and place him where you want


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

maybe try putting his crate in your room, then leave the door unlatched a few times see how he does then leave it open? That way he can still enjoy the comfort of his crate but he will still be in your room...


----------

